# C2 or Schimmel head spacer



## VDubMeister (Apr 11, 2010)

I know lots are running the C2 with great success. Its actually the one I would prefer to run, however I'm needing much more than just the head spacer. I'm looking at picking up some gaskets for here and there, valve springs, valve stem seals, and lots of other little bits and pieces. This is where my question comes into play. I can get all of those things and a head spacer from schimmel. If I ordered from C2 basically all I can get is the head spacer and some arp bolts. This leaves me sourcing everything else from other vendors. If there is not a big difference between the C2 and Schimmel head spacers then I should just order from Schimmel. Any input? Thanks!


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

get the cheapest spacer  both will do same job


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Schimmel>C2

The Schimmel ones dont have burrs on the edges that can be a PITA.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I grabbed mine from c2, and cannot complain. It comes with the gaskets you need, and installation was uneventful. 

But honestly, buy whichever is cheaper.


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

or take your head gasket to a lazer cutting shop and you could have ten made for the price of one


----------



## VDubMeister (Apr 11, 2010)

Got one from someone local instead. But thanks!


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

DeckManDubs said:


> Schimmel>C2
> 
> The Schimmel ones dont have burrs on the edges that can be a PITA.


Got mine and it has this? I call them nicks, whats good with this?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> Got mine and it has this? I call them nicks, whats good with this?


?


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

I have the c2 spacer, it also has the burrs.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

A little light sandpaper around the edges of the holes will take care of burrs.


----------

